# Specialized P24



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Nabbed this off of Bikerumor.com ~

"SPECIALIZED DUMPS FUSE BMX LINE, EXPANDING "P" SERIES DIRT JUMP BIKES WITH 24″ WHEEL MODEL
posted by Tyler (Editor) - April 23, 2010 - 12pm EDT

SEA OTTER CLASSIC 2010 - For 2011, Specialized is dropping their Fuse series of BMX bikes and putting their effort behind the P-Series bikes, including this new 24″ model, creatively named the P24.

The P-Series will consist of a P20, P24 and P26, with the first two looking and costing the same at $500. They'll have a fully rigid Reynolds steel frame with virtually no logos or branding save for a small Specialized logo in white at the front of the top tube. They'll include the Rhythm tires and a hollow 3-piece crankset with clear pedals and seat and a smattering of house brand parts making up the cockpit.

Doesn't look like they're jumping on the 22″ bandwagon yet. The current P3 model becomes the P26 and will probably remain available with suspension, disc brakes, etc., but we're confirming and will update."


----------



## Speci-AL (Dec 8, 2009)

Most of this information is inaccurate. There will always be a P3.


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you have any accurate info on it? It looks interesting.


----------



## Speci-AL (Dec 8, 2009)

That bike is a prototype that I built up. It was never meant to end up at Sea Otter, since it's not an accurate example of what the finished product will be. Most of the parts on that bike are incorrect.

The information as posted on bikerumor.com as to the line up and model names is not something I can confirm, because none of it has been finalized.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

what are the numbers on that frame?


----------



## Speci-AL (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't tell you any specifics at this time, but all will be known soon enough.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Speci-AL said:


> I can't tell you any specifics at this time, but all will be known soon enough.


is that a sharky colour? something between sh!t and khaki?


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

What's with the rear drop outs? Wierd...


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

what's wrong with the dropouts pnj?

Cool that they're keeping it simple, we'll see how much of this actually makes it to production


----------



## Speci-AL (Dec 8, 2009)

The rear drops use an integrated chain tensioner similar to what we use on the P3,P2 and P1. This bike is missing them in the picture.

The bike will look just like it does in the picture, but will have our new BMX fork.

Thanks for all the feedback guys, when I am cleared to say more I will post it up.

Al


----------



## PSpuza (Jun 6, 2009)

Speci-AL said:


> The rear drops use an integrated chain tensioner similar to what we use on the P3,P2 and P1. This bike is missing them in the picture.
> 
> The bike will look just like it does in the picture, but will have our new BMX fork.
> 
> ...


If it's ok to ask, when are you going to show the 2011 lineup of bikes? June, July? My friend is wanting an Epic and he's going to wait untill the 2011 comes out to take his pick. Also I'm dying to know if you made a Steel Frame 29er like you did with the road bikes. That's just what I'd like.


----------

